# Rapha, Bradley Wiggins team up to inspire young riders



## chup (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiggins x NeilPryde?


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

Creating kits that are priced out of reach is no way to engage or inspire young riders.


----------

